# Thoughts on APX Carry



## number2son (Apr 11, 2021)

Recently bought an APX Carry. Heard all the opinions about the trigger, but liked the idea of a longer pull for my first CC. Have about 250 rounds through it so far and really struggling to control my shots. 

Groupings are around 12-18 inches at 10 yards (for comparison, can put my GF's Shield Plus in 2-3 inch groups at same distance). With only 6-8 rounds, can't afford to waste any when the SHTF. I love Berettas (have a beautiful stainless 92FS and an APX Centurion), but thinking I may need to trade it in on something else.

Has anybody else trained their way through that trigger? Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Initially I'm inclined to suggest multiple hours of dry fire practice between now and your next range session. Give it a good 15-20 minutes a day for a week and go back to the range.

Start with some deliberate slow fire and go from there.

If it's not your cup of tea, maybe a APX Centurian Compact might work out better for you.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## number2son (Apr 11, 2021)

VAMarine said:


> Initially I'm inclined to suggest multiple hours of dry fire practice between now and your next range session. Give it a good 15-20 minutes a day for a week and go back to the range.
> 
> Start with some deliberate slow fire and go from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and thank you for your service! Will keep working on it.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The Carry which is basically a Nano has a fantastic DAO trigger. IMO once learned you will not want to go back. These triggers are not Target gun triggers. They perform exceptionally well when fired fast. Smooth, Deliberate, Controlled all the way through. I own three of them with over 14,000 rds through my main range gun. Spend some time dry firing and eventually the trigger will feel shorter than it is. I feel it along with the Kahr are the best Triggers for EDC.By the way, the Trigger will wear in and perform even smoother and lighter down the road. You are going to love the Carry. They are very mild, easy shooting firearms.


----------



## number2son (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks Jeb. Gonna keep working with it. Will make me a better shooter either way.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

number2son said:


> Recently bought an APX Carry. Heard all the opinions about the trigger, but liked the idea of a longer pull for my first CC. Have about 250 rounds through it so far and really struggling to control my shots.
> 
> Groupings are around 12-18 inches at 10 yards (for comparison, can put my GF's Shield Plus in 2-3 inch groups at same distance). With only 6-8 rounds, can't afford to waste any when the SHTF. I love Berettas (have a beautiful stainless 92FS and an APX Centurion), but thinking I may need to trade it in on something else.
> 
> Has anybody else trained their way through that trigger? Appreciate any feedback!


I have one, and even though it is reliable, it is not one of my favorite Berettas. When I dry-fire the gun, the striker release is so strong, that I can actually see the front sight dip down.

How is your Centurion? I was eyeing those myself.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

striker release so strong the front sight dips? Just dry fired mine and steady as a rock. Regardless there should be no dipping down, that is your trigger finer IMO. These are DAO guns, if you have not mastered it. *Here is a target at 10 yds on my very FIRST day of shooting the Nano*.You can see some of the shots not center and that was from just getting use to the gun, the Grip, the Trigger. Then you can see how the groups started coming together and I started rapid firing.. (The Big Hole). At the time I was mainly concerned with how well it handle mix ammo. Now that was about 20,000 rds ago. Now it is no problem at all to just throw the gun up and get about a 2" group rapid firing. A DAO gun, and this is so smooth of one, just take a little time. Again, once learned you will not want to go back to a light short trigger .At least not for myself. I love the Nano trigger. They do not get much better. And again. Once learned the do not feel long. In fact I do not even notice that any longer.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> striker release so strong the front sight dips? Just dry fired mine and steady as a rock. Regardless there should be no dipping down, that is your trigger finer IMO. These are DAO guns, if you have not mastered it. *Here is a target at 10 yds on my very FIRST day of shooting the Nano*.You can see some of the shots not center and that was from just getting use to the gun, the Grip, the Trigger. Then you can see how the groups started coming together and I started rapid firing.. (The Big Hole). At the time I was mainly concerned with how well it handle mix ammo. Now that was about 20,000 rds ago. Now it is no problem at all to just throw the gun up and get about a 2" group rapid firing. A DAO gun, and this is so smooth of one, just take a little time. Again, once learned you will not want to go back to a light short trigger .At least not for myself. I love the Nano trigger. They do not get much better. And again. Once learned the do not feel long. In fact I do not even notice that any longer.


Could be my finger reach. I have very large hands, and do best with large guns...probably why I actually carry my 92FS, more than most people would. I can easily get my distal joint on that trigger, with room to spare.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

It's funny how things go with triggers. I have a size large hand wear a xl glove and have fairly long fingers. I think it is a matter of just shooting the trigger until it becomes natural. 
DAO triggers just take time but once mastered most do not want to go back to a light trigger. For me, I now have difficulty with light striker fired triggers. 

I seem to shoot too soon.I have a Ruger LCR22 that is my favorite trainer/Plinker. I have been shooting that short barrel DAO since it first came out with thousands of rounds each month. Even with the ammo shortage it is now my go to range gun and I have become very proficient with it.

Many owners of that gun complain about the heavy trigger of that gun. I find it easy to shoot and that trigger is no where near as nice as the Nano/Carry. I would say keep up the practice and it will come natural but that is hard to do with the ammo shortage. Remember that the DAO shines at fast shooting. And that is what the Carry is designed to do. 

It may just come down to the Carry just not the right gun for you and a lighter shorter trigger is better suited for you. You would also try to switch out the grip and put a Nano grip on it. I have both and ended up prefering the Nano Grip over the Carry. I have LESS trigger finger over travel with it. If you feel that the gun is not the right fit for you, you may have to find a small Micro 9mm with a larger grip.

I cannot think of one right off the top of my head, except maybe the Glock 26. I wish you luck my friend. Things will work out.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> Initially I'm inclined to suggest multiple hours of dry fire practice between now and your next range session. Give it a good 15-20 minutes a day for a week and go back to the range.
> 
> Start with some deliberate slow fire and go from there.
> 
> ...


I had one last year. Almost kept but found it harder to shoot well. Compared to any of CZ 75 Compact line ( all steel, P-01, D- PCR ), not even close. A better option now is P- 01 upgraded with newer trigger & decocker facing forward. If you can afford it! Forget the P-07 BTW.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Oops, that was APX Centurion, not compact. Perfect size, IMO.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

